# John Dod on lamenting the public loss of the godly



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 9, 2020)

Thirdly, in respect of the public loss, they mourn for the decay of the righteous: for when multitudes of all nations, and of all sorts of people, do know the ways of God, and praise the name of God, then (as the Prophet saith) _the earth shall bring forth her increase, and God even our God shall bless us._ If there be but ten righteous men and women in a City, or some few in a whole Country, all the rest shall speed the better for their sakes: how much more then if there be multitudes of them? What a grief therefore must it needs be to the wise and godly, when these props and pillars of the Church and Common-wealth are taken away? ...

For more, see John Dod on lamenting the public loss of the godly.


----------

